# Box of folders



## dxqcanada (Sep 4, 2019)

I donated to Goodwill, and they shipped me a box.
Wasn't exactly sure what I was gonna get.
Eh, don't mind the mess.




8cams by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 4, 2019)

Some really old gear there..............


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 4, 2019)

That should keep you out of trouble for a bit


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice... any gems?


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 4, 2019)

Hmm, most of the Kodaks were made here in Toronto.
The TK feels like a nice camera.
The Six-16 has a great Art-Deco look.

Tosei Koki Frank Six model I with Seriter Anastigmat 80mm f/3.5
Agfa Isolette II with Agfa Apotar 85mm f/4.5
Kodak Six-16 with Kodak Anastigmat 126mm f/6.3 (Kodacolor II film inside)
Houghton Pocket Ensign 2 1/2 with Extra-Rapid-Aplanat f/8
Kodak Vigilant Junior Six-20 with Kodak Bimat
Kodak Vigilant Six 20 with Kodak Anastigmat 105mm f/4.5
Kodak Tourist with Kodet
Kodak Tourist II with Kodet


----------



## compur (Sep 5, 2019)

The Frank Six may qualify as a gem (in my book) if in decent condition.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice folders. Neat that one has a roll inside, C-41 at that.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 5, 2019)

compur said:


> The Frank Six may qualify as a gem (in my book) if in decent condition.



The Frank is starting to clean up nicely. Looks like it has been sitting on a shelf for a while and shutter is stuck.
Will post an image when I'm done.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 5, 2019)

OK, found out why the shutter was stuck ... appears someone forced the levers to do things they did not want to do.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 6, 2019)

What's the one that has a diamond on it? Is that the art deco one? 

I'm asking like I'm at a booth at the camera swap...


----------



## compur (Sep 6, 2019)

Kodak Six-16


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 8, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> What's the one that has a diamond on it? Is that the art deco one?
> 
> I'm asking like I'm at a booth at the camera swap...



Ah, sorry I could not reply earlier ...
Yes, that one is the art deco six-16.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 8, 2019)

Oooooh, I like that one. I only had to see one side of it to start drooling on the keyboard, thanks for showing me a picture of the whole camera!


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 8, 2019)

FYI: I will be getting rid of all of these once I clean/fix them up ...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 8, 2019)

Uh-oh! lol you're going to tempt me...


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 8, 2019)

Hey, no tempting ... 

... hmm, technically I shouldn't be in the Collectors Forum as I don't keep the stuff I fix.


----------



## smithdan (Sep 8, 2019)

Are  the bellows still serviceable on those and if not do you make replacements yourself ?  I have the father in law's Kodak 616, like new with leather case except for a bellows reduced to little strips of cardboard.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 8, 2019)

I have not taken a close look at most of these cameras ... right now I am trying to figure out the shutter problem on the TK Frank.
Bellows, that is something I have not ventured into replacing ... most of the bellows cameras I have encountered have passed the flashlight test ... though one of these folders I just got has a lot of electrical tape on it.


----------



## compur (Sep 8, 2019)

Patching holes in bellows can be pretty easy if they are otherwise in good condition.
Mamiya


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 13, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> Oooooh, I like that one. I only had to see one side of it to start drooling on the keyboard, thanks for showing me a picture of the whole camera!



@vintagesnaps ... I got around to do some cleaning today on the Six-16. It cleaned up real nice. The lens is in great condition, no scratches or haze. Aperture working, and amazingly the shutter speeds sound like they should. The bellows ... well, the top corners are worn so much light leaking there.




Kodak Six-16 Art Deco by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 8, 2020)

The Frank Six repair is complete ... I stripped the shutter down and now its working perfectly.




TK Frank Six by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 8, 2020)

I even looked into the shutters of these Kodak Tourist and Jr. ... they cleaned up OK (the older one still does not look so hot).




Kodak Tourists by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## star camera company (Mar 13, 2020)

It is so nice that most people of that era were incapable of just throwing away their older stuff.


----------

